
What does this C# code look like in F#?  - iamelgringo
http://lorgonblog.spaces.live.com/Blog/cns!701679AD17B6D310!725.entry
======
petercooper
Serious query: is it acceptable to pronounce F# as "G-flat" in a pinch?

